# New camo 06 Newberry Sabre XL



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

great looking bow, I like the new camo.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I hope my new Iron Mace is that color!:tongue:


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Superfauge Game!


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*carnt wait*

Richard the new camo looks great carnt wait to get my hands on one Shane:teeth:


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Very Nice*

The camo looks great.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

SWEET:thumbs_up


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

I bet you can guess what my next bow purchase will be! :tongue:  :teeth: :thumbs_up 
I really liked the camo on the original Sabre too, I wonder if that will be an option?    

Dick


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey GPR, you really should by two, then send one to me so I can set it up for you.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

someonescop,
I was hoping to be able to buy all three and set them up, but The Old Sarge would beat me to death with them and theen they would do me no good! 
Besides that, it's going to be hard enough to sneak one of them by her! :embara:    :teeth: 

Why don't you buy two of each model and send me one of each to show off for you? :tongue: :thumbs_up 

Dick


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

I hear yeah Gramps..
I am not sure how yet, but i am getting the Sabre XL and the Iron Mace.
The Sabre XL won't be a problem; its the other that my be an issue. Guess I am gonna have to start selling some stuff ..like my blood:tongue: 
J/k The 06's are so swwwweet I can't wait to get'em!


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey GPR, you can buy all you want and I will store them for you here.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Mine is comming! (I hate to brag!) :boink: :whoo: :loco:


----------



## distorted (Mar 6, 2005)

MoNofletch said:


> Mine is comming! (I hate to brag!) :boink: :whoo: :loco:


hey mono i thought you had the iron mace on the way.... or maybe its both :tongue:


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

WOW looks great. I will be getting one as soon as I get back from Iraq. Been shooting Mathews for the last seven years. Looks my new bows will be Newberry. I have talked with Richard by email several times in the last month he is an outstanding guy:thumbs_up


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Yep! Iron Mace!! I am EXCITED!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

Got a Saber XL in the works!!! I am pumped to get it!! That will make 2 Newberrys . A B1 since last year . Great bows. Now I have to get a new rest and sight...... Not sure what yet.


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Looks awesome!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Orion6 said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks everyone really seems to like it:thumbs_up 
Richard


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I really like the new SuperFlauge but I'm holding out for another couple months. I got a gloss black one from Richard and didn't really like the gloss black with the camo. So.....I know people (LOL) and got mine satin black powder coated. Kinda turned out like wrought iron black. Looks awesome. The bow is a shooter and I'm really happy with it. Just waiting for my AEP stab to come in to complete the black look. I also made my own strings with a floating yoke.

I'm trying to get some decent weather to chronograph, but with 5 hours of daylight it's tough. I have no idea on the performance as of yet, but it launches 30X's way faster than my LB1.

Anyhow, here's a pic.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Here is a close up of the powder coating. This is not an option that Richard offers, it's something I have done on my own. Pics have been sent to Richard and maybe he can find a local powder coating opperation to do it for him. This finish is TOUGH way tougher than any annodizing or film dip out there. I could hardly scratch it with a dull screwdriver (did it in a hidden area under the limb pockets). Good stuff.

I am going to send one of my B1's to get the same finish only in white for a winter camo bow for me.


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

man I like that powder coat but I also like the new Superflauge great looking bows you make Richard:thumbs_up


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*Sexy*

Doug, that Bad Boy looks Great. Is that the Comp Grip on the XL? That Powder Coat looks great and your right, that finish is Tough as Nails. Good idea:thumbs_up


----------



## dsp3472 (Dec 27, 2004)

*bow*

mine's in the mail can't wait.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

AKDoug,

I think your bow with the black riser, camo limbs, and limb pockets look great. :thumbs_up 
Newberry should offer it like that !
Thought I would rotate it for a straight up look, hope you don't mind.  


Sag.


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*Sabre XL*

Well I ordered my Sabre XL yesterday and am really looking forward to shooting it. We have about 4 weeks of Bow season left, so if it comes in time I might be able to hunt a little with it:teeth: and might get Lucky. I have had several conversation's with many of the Newberry Staff here and all my questions were answered and had nothing but Positive Feedback. Talked to Richard(PM's) many times and he offered me a Staff Spot:teeth: and as an added Bonus he said we might as well bring MODOE to the team also:mg:  Now I just have to figure out what to order her:thumbs_up 

Thank you Newberry Bows(Richard&Rebecca) and all the Staff I've been Bugging


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

MOBUCK said:


> Well I ordered my Sabre XL yesterday and am really looking forward to shooting it. We have about 4 weeks of Bow season left, so if it comes in time I might be able to hunt a little with it:teeth: and might get Lucky. I have had several conversation's with many of the Newberry Staff here and all my questions were answered and had nothing but Positive Feedback. Talked to Richard(PM's) many times and he offered me a Staff Spot:teeth: and as an added Bonus he said we might as well bring MODOE to the team also:mg:  Now I just have to figure out what to order her:thumbs_up
> 
> Thank you Newberry Bows(Richard&Rebecca) and all the Staff I've been Bugging


Welcome Aboard! we are work 7 days a week now trying to get cought up on orders so it should not be long now
Richard


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Looks good!
Is Newberry going to have a booth at Vegas this year?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ridgerunner said:


> Looks good!
> Is Newberry going to have a booth at Vegas this year?


we are looking at it my son lives there so he and a friend might man it if we cannot make it as we have a bunch of shows at the same time here
Richard


----------



## Aussie LuvR (Mar 2, 2003)

*fastpassthrough*

What about the Harrisburg, PA Sportsman Show that is coming up in Feb '06? Will you be there?


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Aussie LuvR said:


> What about the Harrisburg, PA Sportsman Show that is coming up in Feb '06? Will you be there?


Last I heard was yes they'll be there.:thumbs_up


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I will hope to see you guys at the Missouri Whitetail Classic! I will be there! LOL!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

MoNofletch said:


> I will hope to see you guys at the Missouri Whitetail Classic! I will be there! LOL!



The Deer Classic in March?
CAN'T WAIT, I have missed the last 4, but not this year.....


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

MoNofletch said:


> I will hope to see you guys at the Missouri Whitetail Classic! I will be there! LOL!


I'll be there. I always go. You gonna have a booth MoNo?
Oh and anyone know the date yet? They used to have a website but it's gone.

Nevermind I found the new one. March 4-5 2006


----------

